

The universe has been proven to be doomed - pm24601
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/we-now-understand-the-universes-doom-better-than-ever/

======
beamatronic
I don't know if I could be an astronomer. You're looking at the fundamental
facts of reality, and they are depressing.

~~~
pm24601
It does seem like the ultimate downer: The universe itself will die a
horrible, awful death and there is nothing you can do.

Go curl up in a ball and die :-(

I want my BLUE PILL!

